# Critical security patch update for ipads, iphone or itouch



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If you use an iOS device such as an iPad, iPhone, or iTouch you should *immediately *upgrade your device to the latest software. On Friday, Apple released update 7.0.6 which patches a critical bug in their SSL/TLS implementation for their iDevices. This bug also affects OS X computers, but at this time their is no patch available. Unfortunately, for those who do not wish to upgrade to IOS 7, unless your device is Jailbroken there is no way to patch the exploit without upgrading.

The security hole that this patch fixes allows someone to perform a man-in-the-middle SSL attack on your device. When you use a SSL connection between your device and remote server, the traffic is normally encrypted so that others on the same network can't see what you are transmitting. With this bug, anyone who is connected to the same wired or wireless network as your device will be able to listen in and manipulate the data that you send over SSL.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/for...rity-update-to-patch-ssl-bug-on-all-idevices/

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The security patch for Macs OS X just came out this afternoon. I just updated my iMac.


----------

